# Just wondering how fast you are?



## pdh (Feb 19, 2006)

I tried a search but didn't find much. 
Just wondering what your times up Lookout are.
From the pillars to Buffalo Bill's 
But also what your weight and height are to compare to your time.........


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Ghey. If you wanna know how fast you are buy a powermeter and measure your watts/kg.


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

http://americancycling.org/Results/2008Results.aspx?RacePK=146
Choose All Categories

http://www.tomdanielson.com/pages/06/lookout.htm
Tom Danielson, 16:02

Me? Somewhat slower.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

16:02 is absolutely amazing. It's hard to believe the human body is capable of something like that. I think the fastest I made it up that grade last year was 25min. and some odd seconds. Can't say for sure because the lack of oxgen from breathing so hard was making my vision blurry. It is very humbling riding up that hill in the afternoon. There are some very strong climbers around who make it look eazy. My weight fluctuates between 155 and 160 and I am 5-7. I figure if you can ride up it in any amount of time you are in better shape than 85% of the American population. There is a guy I see out there from time to time, tall, thin, wears a cycling cap under his helmet, and rides a titanium bianchi. I would like to know how fast he rides it but he always blows by me so fast I never have a chance to ask him. Anybody know this guy?


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

On a lighter note - I rode last year with a friend (both of us over 60) and he was complaining because he felt out of shape. I busted a gut when the guy on the unicycle passed us going up and just left us. My best is around 28:00 (younger) 30:00 now; 6'0" 185lb


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

pdh said:


> I tried a search but didn't find much.
> Just wondering what your times up Lookout are.
> From the pillars to Buffalo Bill's
> But also what your weight and height are to compare to your time.........


Takes me about 5 minutes


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

Rock On brother!


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

RtR Pir8 said:


> On a lighter note - I rode last year with a friend (both of us over 60) and he was complaining because he felt out of shape. I busted a gut when the guy on the unicycle passed us going up and just left us.


I think I've seen that guy. Was he wearing cowboy boots and wranglers?


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Takes me about 5 minutes


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


I've never timed it, but I figure 5-8 minutes on momma's silver cruiser!

<TABLE style="WIDTH: auto"><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 11px; FONT-FAMILY: arial,sans-serif; TEXT-ALIGN: right">From Drop Box</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

I can't believe I don't have a pic of the actual 1, so this will have to do.


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

bubba biker said:


> I think I've seen that guy. Was he wearing cowboy boots and wranglers?


Pretty conventional the day I saw him shorts no shirt; but a cowboy kit would not surprise me at all.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> I've never timed it, but I figure 5-8 minutes on momma's silver cruiser!
> 
> <TABLE style="WIDTH: auto"><TBODY><TR><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 11px; FONT-FAMILY: arial,sans-serif; TEXT-ALIGN: right">From Drop Box</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> :idea: You'd be faster on a cannondale pulling a burleytrailer full of beer. Lighter and more horsepower


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

now in all fairness... TD's time was a TT time not mass start like the ACA race.
There are quite a few spots where drafting is benificial up that. Heavy winds and some flatter spots (like by the 'M')

my best recorded time was 20:38
on hard efforts training i aprox my time at about 23-24 but i don't stop at the base to recover.
it's been a while since i did that 20:38. kind bugs me the last several races since i've been slower. Hard to imagine getting around 16' that is just bloody fast


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

fleck said:


> now in all fairness... TD's time was a TT time not mass start like the ACA race.
> There are quite a few spots where drafting is benificial up that. Heavy winds and some flatter spots (like by the 'M')
> 
> my best recorded time was 20:38
> ...



and yet you seem to be getting faster in the crits and RR's


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

shongalola said:


> and yet you seem to be getting faster in the crits and RR's


I credit a lot of that to knowlege gained...
Although that season I only did 2 RRs. Got a win and a second (hugo and DD)
It took me a bit to finish with the pack at the crits. Scarry corners


----------



## J Squiggles (Sep 24, 2007)

*My times today*

FWIW here are my times from today. I went up and down twice.

1st Time: 23:25
2nd Time: 23:43


----------

